# Do you get called 'nice' a lot?



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Do people usually tell you that you're sweet or nice? How does it make you feel when you hear that?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Almost never. I am not really nice. I am kind of a ****.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've been called nice often, never sweet though. It doesn't bother me. I guess I consider it a positive...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

People call me 'nice' behind my back. Back-talkers.

To most though, I'm too standoffish to be considered nice.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Used to get called it a lot. *A LOT!*

Not so much now. Hmmmm...wonder why??? :con


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Quite the opposite.. people think Im full of myself and b*tchy. Id much rather be called nice. Lol.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes hahaha. Recently my math teacher said I was the nicest person in the class. :b


----------



## Meatloaf (Mar 26, 2012)

I always got called nice, even though I'd hardly say anything or do anything.
That was in the past when I used to have social contact such as in school.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes, but that's cuz i am a generally nice person


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

They always thought I was nice, but really I was just brooding and didn't say much.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Frequently. But I'm more harmless than nice. Like a hedgehog without any prickles.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

All the bloody time. It's nice though


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes.

I am not really insulted - there are far worse things to be called.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes,,,, all my life!!! and what I won ?? NOTHING!!!!! people don't really care and remember nice people!!

I'm trying to be won't say rude but more SELFISH!!!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

pita said:


> Almost never. I am not really nice. I am kind of a ****.


u don't smile in photos,, but I think u r a nice girl  .............


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

People don't call me nice at school. I don't think they call me anything really, I don't really know or talk to anyone. So generally they avoid talking to me. Which is awesome because that's exactly what I want 

However, when talking to people older than me or in more relaxed settings, I can be really cool and people don't think badly of me. But that's also just an illusion to my real self. It's why I f**king hate being in groups.


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

Everybody tells me and people I know that I'm a really nice, sweet guy.

Not that it ever really gets me anywhere, but I do take it as a compliment. Just wish it meant as much as people pretend it does.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I get called nice and sweet a lot. I really like it, cause I do think I'm a nice person.


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

This is how the "taking advantage over me started". I was way too nice during my middle school and 3 years of high school. People always used to call me nice, gentlemen, sweet etc. I use to give people money if they was really in need of it, hold the door for people, let people skip me in line, give people the last milk, help people with their groceries, I even gave a homeless guy my last bit of money I had left when I needed to get some food for my house etc. I only was being nice because it was the right thing to do and it made me feel good about myself. But I'm hardly nice nowadays cause of people feeling the need to take advantage over me.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

nope, i'm a *****


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Yes, NICE is just one of the many "four letter words" people call me. :b


----------



## jordan3 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sometimes, I don't believe it though..


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, not really. I'm not that nice.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah. haha.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah.



Barette said:


> I get called nice and sweet a lot. I really like it, cause I do think I'm a nice person.


Same. Sometimes to a fault. But I enjoy being nice.



TmastermanT said:


> This is how the "taking advantage over me started". I was way too nice during my middle school and 3 years of high school. People always used to call me nice, gentlemen, sweet etc. I use to give people money if they was really in need of it, hold the door for people, let people skip me in line, give people the last milk, help people with their groceries, I even gave a homeless guy my last bit of money I had left when I needed to get some food for my house etc. I only was being nice because it was the right thing to do and it made me feel good about myself. But I'm hardly nice nowadays cause of people feeling the need to take advantage over me.


This was the "to a fault" I was talking about. I haven't changed, but yeah, it does feel like some use my good nature.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I used to. Not enough people know me now for this to happen much.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i try to be nice, but nobody has said, "you are a nice person" to me ever. maybe they will at gunpoint. LOL


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah i do. i like it, because sometimes i think i may come across as rude and am worried about it D:


----------



## ToucanSam (Mar 22, 2012)

I hear that.

I think it's because two core components of SA are sensitivity and an over-investment in other people's approval and happiness. So, we tend to be "caretakers" - nice people.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, sometimes. I just smile back, I never liked hearing it though.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Everyone think I am "nice" even the girls that I wanna date, so they automatically friend zone me


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yup. I get called nice and sweet a lot lol


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yeah. Makes me feel cheezy but I rather be called 'nice' or 'sweet' than something foul.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Very few people have ever called me nice, but on those rare occasions it's great to hear. Though I suspect what they mean by it is just "not actively mean."


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i like it.....i get it many times..i feel good hearing this n sometimes like a fool


----------



## LoneDroid193 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am often called nice by people, but it doesn't really matter to me if they never want to talk to or spend time with me otherwise.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

By people who don't know me at all I do. After that... well ><; less than nice to those who know me xDDD *has her moments*


----------



## grenchen (Jan 3, 2012)

yeah but im not


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

People online (who have never met me in real) keep saying that i'm nice, sweet and so on, but in real life people always say that i'm mean and selfish. Hmmm...


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Only by people I grow close to, but before they spend a lot of time with me.

So no.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I do, I'm a genuinely nice person.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I get "you have a good heart" quite often which to me isn't saying I'm nice but rather I'm compassionate...isn't nice a matter of politeness & behavior? because if so I can understand why I don't get called nice...I like to think I'm really nice though.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

My mum said; "I think you're a *nice* guy who's a soft touch"

That means I'm "anybody's fool" 


voted


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ya all da time recently a girl said i was sweet and handsome, i like the handsome part, but i hate being called sweet tho cuz it makes me feel weak and inferior its somethin you should say to little kids not to 18 year olds.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> Ya all da time recently a girl said i was sweet and handsome, i like the handsome part, but i hate being called sweet tho cuz it makes me feel weak and inferior its somethin you should say to little kids not to 18 year olds.


haha dude me too..whenever a girl goes aawwww or says I'm cute or sweet I just want to bite their ear off to show them I'm actually an evil horrifying monster. Don't patronize me woman!! I'm to be feared..I'm not your little pumpkin!


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

I won the nicest guy superlative in Highschool


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Not nice but a good person/good Guy


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, I do.
..or I did. Not so much now that I really don't have others in my life, but I'd imagine I would again if I ever got people in my life again.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Theologic said:


> haha dude me too..whenever a girl goes aawwww or says I'm cute or sweet I just want to bite their ear off to show them I'm actually an evil horrifying monster. Don't patronize me woman!! I'm to be feared..*I'm not your little pumpkin!*


Awwwww you're a little pumpkin, so cuute! :b


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah I do actually. It is actually nice to hear people tell me that, no pun intended.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No, I've never been called nice or mean. :blank:|


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Only by people who don't know me


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

From regualr people :clap
From girls I like :sigh


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Resonance said:


> Only by people who don't know me


Haha same here.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Used to get called that a lot, yeah. Was mostly related to me not having a spine and pretty much doing everything for everyone. 

These days, not so much. Which is funny because I have become a lot less straight forward and harsh than back when I was a doormat. So in a way, I actually consider myself a nicer person. That said, I am still not very nice though, wayyyy too self centered for that.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Theologic said:


> haha dude me too..whenever a girl goes aawwww or says I'm cute or sweet I just want to bite their ear off to show them I'm actually an evil horrifying monster. Don't patronize me woman!! I'm to be feared..I'm not your little pumpkin!


That's just adorable!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No.

People who know me well don't call me nice and people who don't know me well don't know me well enough to call me anything.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, by people that don't know me very well... so, acquaintances. And I think they mean polite... not nice.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

that they have nothing else to describe me as


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Let me tell you something - when people call you nice, what they really mean is you're a doormat.

Nice guys finish last. Sure, people might be happy that you did something nice for them but, at the end of the day they pay you no mind or attention. To them, your 'niceness' is little more than 'weakness.' A weakness that others can and will exploit, whether consciously or subconsciously.


----------



## Jilljoe (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, and no. Sometimes, because I don't have much interaction with people. I am usually pretty happy with that but at the same time I feel weird because I don't know how they draw that conclusion when most of the time I'm so quiet and don't even speak up.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, very much. I love it.


----------



## Benn (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes. People usually think of me as nice. I take it as a compliment but SA seems to make it hard to get to know the person.


----------

